# Synchronisation evernote



## EX2945 (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, j'utilise evernote entre mon mac et mon ipad et le problème c'est que de la synchronisation de l'ipad vers le mac ne fonctionne pas. Il me marque :
"Echec de la synchronisation. Erreur Inconnue u5".

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce souci ?

Merci


----------

